# lawn darts



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

remember lawn darts i am hunting for some will trade.. mark


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Good luck finding some. We used to have a set. Grandpa hid them when we started throwing them at each other. We didn't aim for anything vital, just tried to see how close we could get to someones feet.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> Good luck finding some. We used to have a set. Grandpa hid them when we started throwing them at each other. We didn't aim for anything vital, just tried to see how close we could get to someones feet.


good fun... who knew and ya a foot is not vital.. grin so much fun and yet we lived threw it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sources:
“Lawn darts were removed from stores the week before Christmas in 1988 and banned from further sale. ... If you try to list Jarts on eBay, they'll pull your auction, but it's still possible *to buy and sell them at flea markets and yard sales*, out from under the eye of the CPSC.”


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sources:
> “Lawn darts were removed from stores the week before Christmas in 1988 and banned from further sale. ... If you try to list Jarts on eBay, they'll pull your auction, but it's still possible *to buy and sell them at flea markets and yard sales*, out from under the eye of the CPSC.”


yup that is why i was asking here.. just kinda wanted to skip that part of it.. could make them out of rebar its just i collect things that i like in the past and this was one of them .. so much fun.. like throwing firecrackers at each other


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Took a few minutes and about 75 listings but somebody in St Marys Ohio is about to get banned from Facebook Marketplace. They want $100.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

GTX63 said:


> Took a few minutes and about 75 listings but somebody in St Marys Ohio is about to get banned from Facebook Marketplace. They want $100.
> View attachment 102711


i would love them 100 not so much.. ohh dont they bring back good times.. thanks all money now to buying battery bank for inverter


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I once read that lawn darts was the very first item banned by the CPSC.

Now I see that they banned lawn darts and then allowed them to be made for a while, then banned them again.

_



Due to numerous accidents, the game was banned in the United States. The ban was then challenged by the manufacturers in court in the late 1970s, and the Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) reinstated the game to the market as long as manufacturers did not market it as a toy.

The game rose to popularity in the early to mid 1980s and it became one of the most popular yard games around. In April 1987, a 7 year old girl was killed by a lawn dart in her own backyard by a neighbor. The 7 year old's father lobbied for the next year to have them banned again from sales in the US. His case was that 6,100 people were injured from the game over the past 8 years and on the week of the ruling another 11 year old girl was hit by a lawn dart and sent into a coma. Effective on December 19, 1988, CPSC banned the sale of all lawn darts in the United States and asked consumers to discard or destroy their games immediately.

Click to expand...

_How could a 7-year old girl be killed by lawn darts?


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

NRA_guy said:


> I once read that lawn darts was the very first item banned by the CPSC.
> 
> Now I see that they banned lawn darts and then allowed them to be made for a while, then banned them again.
> 
> ...


ya toss them up and they do have to go down sometimes.. just dont be under them at the time


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

NRA_guy said:


> I once read that lawn darts was the very first item banned by the CPSC.
> 
> Now I see that they banned lawn darts and then allowed them to be made for a while, then banned them again.
> 
> ...





NRA_guy said:


> I once read that lawn darts was the very first item banned by the CPSC.
> 
> Now I see that they banned lawn darts and then allowed them to be made for a while, then banned them again.
> 
> ...


that was a good read..


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Markansas said:


> ya toss them up and they do have to go down sometimes.. just dont be under them at the time


I can see "put her eye out" . . . but "killed"???? 

I doubt it.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

NRA_guy said:


> I can see "put her eye out" . . . but "killed"????
> 
> I doubt it.


here is a quote and from my playing they would go threw a 1 by 6 laying flat on the ground .. it was a target.. now think of the head.. 
Lacy described lawn darts as '18 inch-long projectiles with pointed metal or plastic tips that are intended to stick in the ground. ' He said they weigh *about 1 pounds*


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

How long before you can only get a nerf hammer?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> I can see "put her eye out" . . . but "killed"????
> 
> I doubt it.


While there were only a few fatalities, the father of one child that was killed by an errant lawn dart was the driving force behind the total ban.









How One Grieving Father Got Lawn Darts Banned


Lawn darts, or Jarts, were all the rage in the 1980s. With a few Jarts, a few friends, and a few beers, American backyard-barbecue-goers would lay down small plastic hoops as targets and play a game not entirely unlike horseshoes. Each player would toss the darts into the air, attempting to arc...




www.mentalfloss.com


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah. Americans have come to demand that the government protect us from all risks.

I have heard that England has banned sharp pointed knives.

And if the government won't eliminate risks, the manufacturers will do it in order to minimize liability.

One day the US will be an uber safe, boring place to live.

The founding fathers must be rolling in their graves . . .


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

NRA_guy said:


> Yeah. Americans have come to demand that the government protect us from all risks.
> 
> I have heard that England has banned sharp pointed knives.
> 
> ...


ya i agree if they take away our guns the will then take the knives away and then the forks.. only left with just a spoon to eat my steak with.. I SAY NO TO THAT .. ya its to the point of silly


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

NRA_guy said:


> Yeah. Americans have come to demand that the government protect us from all risks.
> 
> I have heard that England has banned sharp pointed knives.
> 
> ...


oh if you are drunk you can not ride uber.. kinda forcing ya to drive drunk


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Markansas said:


> ya i agree if they take away our guns the will then take the knives away and then the forks.. only left with just a spoon to eat my steak with.. I SAY NO TO THAT .. ya its to the point of silly


How would you get a steak? With all knives banned, butchers would not be able to cut a cow into steak.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

They'll ban meat.

Coming soon to a store near you: soylent green (you can eat it with a spoon):

--------------------------------
_By the year 2022, the cumulative effects of overpopulation, pollution and an apparent climate catastrophe have caused severe worldwide shortages of food, water and housing. There are 40 million people in New York City alone, where only the city's elite can afford spacious apartments, clean water and natural food (at horrendously high prices, with a jar of strawberry jam fetching $150). The homes of the elite are fortressed, with private security, bodyguards for their tenants, and usually include concubines (who are referred to as "furniture" and serve the tenants as slaves).

The Soylent Corporation produces the communal food supply of half of the world, and distributing the homonymous brand of wafers, including "Soylent Red" and "Soylent Yellow". Their latest product, "Soylent Green", a more nutritious variant, is advertised as being made from ocean plankton, but is in short supply. 

Turns out: soylent green is made from dead people.

Link_
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

As kids, we played Jarts o-v-e-r-h-a-n-d (trying to avoid the censor).


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That's how we did it too. We threw them like regular little darts.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

NRA_guy said:


> They'll ban meat.
> 
> Coming soon to a store near you: soylent green (you can eat it with a spoon):
> 
> ...


i saw that when it came out . i dragged my mom to it . i was too young to drive..


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

NRA_guy said:


> They'll ban meat.
> 
> Coming soon to a store near you: soylent green (you can eat it with a spoon):
> 
> ...


----------

